# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  1952 Bigsby inspired 5 string Electric Mandolins

## Eddy Mando

I think I've caught the Bigsby bug, I've been wanting to build bunches of Tiny Moore style mandolins for a long time, I've tooled up, here's the first 2 bodies I built yesterday, going to saw out some necks tomorrow. Stay tuned for more photos.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Dave Bradford, 

djweiss, 

F-2 Dave, 

GrooverMcTube, 

Jess L., 

JEStanek, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Seale, 

Pete Martin, 

Verne Andru

----------


## djweiss

Cool!  Can't wait to see the final product....

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Wow!  Wonderful!
I wish you every success!

Daniel

----------


## Verne Andru

Looking forward to it.

----------


## Jailboogie300



----------


## Dave Bradford

Very cool!  Have you decided yet what kind of electronics you will be installing?

----------


## Eddy Mando

T.K. Smith does beautiful work! I'm a fan. Is that one yours?? I'm going to be offering mine in 3 models, The Standard (most affordable) this is like the 2 I'm building now, solid bound basswood body, set flame maple neck. The Custom, birds-eye and flame maple bound, chambered body, set flame maple neck. The Deluxe, neck thru chambered birds-eye and flame maple bound body. All 3 come hand made Bigsby style pickups and hardware and custom hand made cases.

----------


## Charlieshafer

> T.K. Smith does beautiful work! I'm a fan. Is that one yours?? I'm going to be offering mine in 3 models, The Standard (most affordable) this is like the 2 I'm building now, solid bound basswood body, set flame maple neck. The Custom, birds-eye and flame maple bound, chambered body, set flame maple neck. The Deluxe, neck thru chambered birds-eye and flame maple bound body. All 3 come hand made Bigsby style pickups and hardware and custom hand made cases.


Looks great! Better renew your website, though!

----------


## Eddy Mando

Well I managed to get out into the shop, routed the binding slots bound the front and back and sanded both bodies. Picked out a nice piece of 5A flame maple big enough to make 2 necks and a couple pieces ebony for the fingerboars. More photos to come.

----------

Kandolin

----------


## Eddy Mando

Managed to get my 2 necks ruffed out. These are flame maple, ebony fingerboars and black walnut burl head overlays.Going to start doing inlays tonight.

----------

Bill McCall, 

Jess L., 

John Soper, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Joey Anchors

I’m really digging these!

----------


## mandroid

Going Sax hook  strap,  and screw eyelet?

----------


## MikeZito

Something tells me you would have NO trouble selling a bunch of those . . . .

Looking forward to the final product.

----------


## Jailboogie300



----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

derbex, 

F-2 Dave, 

GrooverMcTube

----------


## Eddy Mando

Well friends, I findly got back out into the shop this weekend, finished up the necks for my Bigsby Tiny Moore style mandolins. Did the mother of pearl inlays, fretting, binding and shaped the backs of the necks. More photos coming soon.

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

djweiss, 

F-2 Dave, 

Jess L., 

John Soper, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Bill McCall

Any update?  Sure like to hear one.

----------


## Eddy Mando

L
Sprayed sealer today on all 5 of the instruments I'm building.One of my mandolins is sold, one is still available, stay tuned for more photos.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Eddy Mando

Here's a few photos of the painting.

----------

Bill McCall, 

GarY Nava, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Eddy Mando

Findly getting one put together, took a while to carve out the all the aluminium goodies. Can't wate to play it.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

That's looking really awesome!

----------


## GarY Nava

Great looking mandolins- love the gold finish. What scale length are you using?
Cheers Gary

----------


## Mark Seale

What pickups are you using?

----------


## Eddy Mando

Here's a finshed one, this one now lives in Chicago, l'm starting a new batch soon. Some asked where I got my pickups and what the scale was, scale lenth 
13 7/8, I make all the pickups and custom hardware from scratch here in my little shop in Checotah, Oklahoma USA.

----------

Dave Sheets, 

David Lewis, 

GarY Nava, 

John Soper, 

sendai77, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Bill McCall

Nice work.  Thanks for sharing.

Got any sound clips :Smile:

----------


## John Soper

Those look so cool!

----------


## Chief

Eddy- those are awesome looking. If I only needed  another mandolin. I should really stay off this site. It's cost me way too much money over the years.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## pheffernan

I just noticed that one of these has turned up used at Elderly:

https://www.elderly.com/collections/...-electric-2017

----------

